# Villas of Cave Creek - Not Vistana!



## jabberwocky (Sep 26, 2020)

When I go into the resort review section and look at the top Vistana Resorts, it lists Villas of Cave Creeek.  They haven't been a part of Vistana for a long time.  Any chance we can remove them?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 26, 2020)

will look into this, thanks!


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks Brian.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 28, 2020)

should be fixed now.


----------

